

I just finished my first iOS app - slast
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapcollider/id593338298

======
hello_newman
Just downloaded the app and have been playing around with it. Great job dude,
quite fun!

~~~
slast
thanks so much!

------
thoughtcriminal
I like the minimal look. I'll check it out.

